# Edward Reynolds on divine condescension and the two covenants



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 13, 2020)

... This knot in the estate of man’s creation, was the obedience of the law, or the covenant of works, which, while man did maintain firm and unshaken, he had an evident communion with God in all those vital influences, which his mercy was pleased to shed down upon him: but once untying this knot, and cutting asunder that bond, there did immediately ensue a separation between God and man, and, by an infallible consequence, death likewise.

But God, being rich in mercy, and not willing to plunge his creature into eternal misery, found a new means to communicate himself unto him, by appointing a more easy covenant, which should be the second knot of our union unto him, only to believe in Christ incarnate, who had done that for us which we ourselves had formerly undone. And this new covenant is the covenant of ‘faith, by which the just do live.’ ...

For more, see Edward Reynolds on divine condescension and the two covenants.


----------

